# A keeper buck and 4 of my new does.



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

*Fantasias Geoff*
Siamese | 24.04.13
I kept this boy instead of one from a previous litter, because that other one turned out to have an angry, old man hidden inside of him. Geoff here is much nicer.



















*Vanaheims Rødhals* _Rødhals means robin (the bird)_
Himalaya | 03.11.12
She's ever bit as adorable as she looks.



















*Vanaheims Fugl* _Fugl means bird_
Himalaya | 13.05.13
I had to seperate her from her aunt, Rødhals, because I couldn't tell them apart except for size. But she's doing so well with her new group.



















*Vanaheims Cupcake*
CPB Fox LH | 17.09.12
Cupcake is a funny one. She seems neutral, and is very calm.



















*Chatsworths Pilar*
Blue Tan | 20.03.13
I actually got Pilar at the same time as the other Chatsworths mice, I don't know why I haven't taken pictures of her earlier. She's lovely, though.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Drool!! Your mice pics are never disappointing


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

I think you have far too many beautiful mice, you should give some of them to me  :lol:


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

How much do you sell your mice for? And do you sell them to people who just want them for pets or to other breeders only. 
I'd dearly like to buy some and have them freighted to Australia but that would cost quite a lot and not worth it unless you have a stud.
Doing that just to have them as pets is slightly extravagant.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

mich: I take it you're in Australia, and converted I sell them for 10 AUD. There aren't a lot of breeders here in Denmark, and it's not a really big thing. I sell to both breeders and pet owners.


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

I like Cupcake! And all are very very nice .


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

I wondered as it is very cold in Denmark and mice don`t like the cold how do you go about keeping them warm. Where I live it gets down to about 2degrees in winter and thats Tasmania but the summers are hot sometimes 36 degrees and mice like a temperate climate. I dont have a stud I keep mice as pets. But am trying to get involved with breeding and showing.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

mich said:


> I wondered as it is very cold in Denmark and mice don`t like the cold how do you go about keeping them warm. Where I live it gets down to about 2degrees in winter and thats Tasmania but the summers are hot sometimes 36 degrees and mice like a temperate climate. I dont have a stud I keep mice as pets. But am trying to get involved with breeding and showing.


Here in uk winter normally gets into the minus. Mine are in a brick shed currently and it stays warm when it's cold out and cool when it's hot out. I pur extra bedding in during winter. But I've been told the cold isn't so much a problem it's drafts and extreme heat that causes more of a problem. 
I'm building a new wooden shed and it will be insulated for the mice.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

It's not that cold in Denmark. But I have been to Australia, and it's just awfully hot there. Anyway, keeping them warm is not a problem. My mice are all in the living room. People who have sheds just make sure it's well isolated.


----------

